# What's the function that "reads between the lines"?



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Those closest to me have noticed how I always tend to read between the lines and not take words at face value. I was wondering whether this is somehow connected to Ne/Ni.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

What do you exactly mean by "reading between the lines"?
In the sense of "picking up social cues", I suck at it. But maybe that is more of a social ability related to Fe.
In the sense of "not taking things as face value", I can relate. I often know when someone is hiding something from me or lying without understanding how I know it. I don't even get it by their facial expressions or body language, I just... know it. I dunno how to explain it.
Maybe it's just that I value actions more than words and I often notice that people's actions contradict their words, so I subconsciously tend to think a person is lying if they exhibit this behaviour.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Intuition's version of reading between the lines is perception via the unconscious of possibilities as to where things came from and where they are going, or moving away from the words themselves into abstraction. 

Sensation might read between the lines by peeling away the layers of abstraction to reveal what is actually there and what it translates to at a concrete/reality level. 

Thinking might read between the lines by focusing on the essential meaning behind the words, what kind of logic is manifesting, and what can or can't be logically inferred. 

Feeling might read between the lines by focusing on the essential value behind the words and what kind of attitude, feelings, or value-based intentions are manifesting.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Both intuition functions read between the lines, they just use different approaches to solve the troubling puzzle. Ne sees what was left unsaid and somehow tries to interpret the conversation in as many different ways as it can to see all the possible outcomes and intentions and Ni internalizes the conversation as a symbol, trying to break inside the mind of the speaker and seek his motivation in order to see the most probable outcome.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

For me it's just a gut feeling or an vibe I get about another person. I couldn't explain it because I'm not sure myself why. When I don't have that I tend to take things at face value .I may notice a slight change in the expression on someone's face or tone it their voice even if it's fleeting.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

not taking words at face value and reading in-between the lines has to do with Fi. 

we usually can't help but read in-between the lines because we "feel" that someone's intent is different than what they are saying at face value.

i don't think it's connected to Ne/Ni


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

"They may feel as though they can see into the motivations and character of others, and sometimes are instinctively be quick to judge others harshly."

This is from Sociotypes, Fi dom. 
It seems that 'getting the message' behind what the other is saying is indeed the work of Fi.

Makes one wonder how many people (myself included) mistype as strong Ne/Ni users while they are actually Fi-doms.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Silveresque said:


> Intuition's version of reading between the lines is perception via the unconscious of possibilities as to where things came from and where they are going, or moving away from the words themselves into abstraction.
> 
> Sensation might read between the lines by peeling away the layers of abstraction to reveal what is actually there and what it translates to at a concrete/reality level.
> 
> ...


Agreeing that lots of different things that can be picked up in between the lines. There just seems to be this connotation of it being mainly about detecting insincerity. Or it could just be me seeing it that way. *shrugs*



However, my take on the OP is that "reading" between the lines, by itself and unless you continue to give and receive feedback, is a subjective process. As you receive the input, you interpret them using constructs already in your consciousness. With that, I'm inclined to say it's mainly a Ji activity, with the other functions in the stack continually providing material to work with.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Reading between the lines isn't just one thing.

You might look at a biased newspaper article and find logical gaps in the argument that are caused by personal motivations. Thinkers are usually good at that.

Intuitively feeling that someone might have more to say than what is being presented is of course Feeling that sees an emotional cause of what someone is saying, or knows that the words and body language don't add up.

Detecting sarcasm might be anything.


----------



## Stavrogin (May 20, 2014)

All the Introverted Function read between the lines, but they each have their own area of focus.

Si sees the underlying implications in the present.

Ni sees the underlying implications in the future.

Ti considers the underlying logic forming the statement, conceptually and separate from quantitative data.

Fi relates more personally to the speaker as it is not confined by the restrictions of socially acceptable manners and forms.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

the401 said:


> not taking words at face value and reading in-between the lines has to do with Fi.
> 
> we usually can't help but read in-between the lines because we "feel" that someone's intent is different than what they are saying at face value.
> 
> i don't think it's connected to Ne/Ni


Good answer, the problem I noticed in Fi users is that they can be mislead by "reading in-between the lines" too often and misunderstand things or give words extra value that is not there.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

jkp said:


> Good answer, the problem I noticed in Fi users is that they can be mislead by "reading in-between the lines" too often and misunderstand things or give words extra value that is not there.


Guilty as charged. I've blamed people for things I thought were their motivations, while in reality it was all just in my head.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> "They may feel as though they can see into the motivations and character of others, and sometimes are instinctively be quick to judge others harshly."
> 
> This is from Sociotypes, Fi dom.
> It seems that 'getting the message' behind what the other is saying is indeed the work of Fi.
> ...


Do you consider youself to be a Fi dom? 

Reading between the lines is more about my not trusting anyone than Fi (or any other function). I don't really "feel" as if someone's intentions are different than what they're saying, I just generally assume it unless that person has gained my trust.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Those closest to me have noticed how I always tend to read between the lines and not take words at face value. I was wondering whether this is somehow connected to Ne/Ni.


iNtuitives are pretty big at thinking in symbols. Reading between the lines...we find it easy to translate symbols and patterns from one form to another. 

I would recommend you take a look at "Gifts Differing," by Isabel Briggs Myers and Peter B. Myers. There's some really good descriptions about iNtutition in there.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Do you consider youself to be a Fi dom?
> 
> Reading between the lines is more about my not trusting anyone than Fi (or any other function). I don't really "feel" as if someone's intentions are different than what they're saying, I just generally assume it unless that person has gained my trust.


Well, things get rather confusing since I can relate well to the Fi-dom description (from the ISFj in socionics mainly). However, there is just always something that doesn't fit. 

I do the same thing. I am automatically distrustful of others intentions. When they have proven to be trustworthy, I will change my perception of them.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> Well, things get rather confusing since I can relate well to the Fi-dom description (from the ISFj in socionics mainly). However, there is just always something that doesn't fit.
> 
> I do the same thing. I am automatically distrustful of others intentions. When they have proven to be trustworthy, I will change my perception of them.


I'm basically Dr House personality-wise (only I'm not as bitter and an extrovert). So the "everybody lies" thing is as clear as day to me. Why shall I trust someone who hasn't yet proven to be worthy of my trust. 

I have considered Fi dom myself in the past.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Well, things get rather confusing since I can relate well to the Fi-dom description (from the ISFj in socionics mainly). However, there is just always something that doesn't fit.
> 
> I do the same thing. I am automatically distrustful of others intentions. When they have proven to be trustworthy, I will change my perception of them.


just so you know the socionics is a lot different than the MBTI . whether you want to believe it or not is your choice , however i'd just like to point out just because the Fi dom matches your descriptions in socionics doesn't truly mean you are Fi dom ( at least not in the original sense). by Fi-dom people most likely mean the Jung/MBTI since those were the original ones.

you will almost always get a different type in the socionics. Jung/MBTI and socionics are worlds apart the descriptions for each functions is very different. my type ISFP Fi is based on the Jung/MBTI only and it fits me perfectly.

oh and last of all Fi isn't always about reading in-between the lines. Ti most likely could too it's also and Ji like a person said before.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

the401 said:


> just so you know the socionics is a lot different than the MBTI . whether you want to believe it or not is your choice , however i'd just like to point out just because the Fi dom matches your descriptions in socionics doesn't truly mean you are Fi dom ( at least not in the original sense). by Fi-dom people most likely mean the Jung/MBTI since those were the original ones.
> 
> you will almost always get a different type in the socionics. Jung/MBTI and socionics are worlds apart the descriptions for each functions is very different. my type ISFP Fi is based on the Jung/MBTI only and it fits me perfectly.
> 
> oh and last of all Fi isn't always about reading in-between the lines. Ti most likely could too it's also and Ji like a person said before.


Good point. It's just that Socionics is much more descriptive on a lot of issues. 
Could you perhaps describe what it is like being an Fi dom? This way I'll be able to tell if I relate to it or not.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

So this is a very simplistic example of what I meant by "reading between the lines". Nobody I showed this to (a couple people I know IRL) had any clue wtf this tattoo means while to me it's clear as day that "past is the future with the lights on" = past is only a known future (past was future at one point and it's one future that's crystal clear). While this is an awful tattoo IMO it represents in a very simple way what I meant.


----------



## Wolls (Oct 9, 2012)

See everyone got Fancy.. and no one thought to think of the slit.

NOTE: Not only do i have no clue what the OP means, I got no way to get there.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> iNtuitives are pretty big at thinking in symbols. Reading between the lines...we find it easy to translate symbols and patterns from one form to another.







Here, for example, is hidden a guide to flow, if you find it... Its not meant for everyone to know the secret.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@jkp

Thanks. I got it. ;-)


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Reading between the lines isn't a function. It's EQ and depends on a person's level of EQ how successfully they do it.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Twitchie said:


> Reading between the lines isn't a function. It's EQ and depends on a person's level of EQ how successfully they do it.


Why do people assume "reading between the lines" has to do with social interactions? I was talking about symbols mostly. Like in poetry, or riddles or ciphers.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Why do people assume "reading between the lines" has to do with social interactions? I was talking about symbols mostly. Like in poetry, or riddles or ciphers.


And poetry, riddles and ciphers aren't social interactions? It's all communication.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Twitchie said:


> And poetry, riddles and ciphers aren't social interactions? It's all communication.


Well there is a difference between communication through ciphers and the face-to-face one where you have to be aware of body language,mimic,tone etc. One uses Ni/Ti/Te more the other uses Ni/Fe/Fi.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Well there is a difference between communication through ciphers and the face-to-face one where you have to be aware of body language,mimic,tone etc. One uses Ni/Ti/Te more the other uses Ni/Fe/Fi.


Backpeddling I see. It's just another form of communication.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I assume by line, you mean a division. Reason, and rational functions divide. That is what Jung means by rational. Reason accepts the ratio. It puts a slash between things. True/false, good/bad, etc. It creates dichotomy. Imagine a circle. It is totality. It is unity. It is all encompassing. Somebody draws a line through it, and says this part is X, this part is Y, X and Y cannot be the same thing. So now the circle is a contradiction. It is two irreconcilable things. Irrational does not accept the ratio, it makes the pieces fit. They have to fit. It unites the two into a "higher third". The original whole before reason divided it. Ni removes all lines, all distinctions. Merges the many into the one. 

The most concise description of Ni is from a Tool song, "I know the pieces fit 'cause I watched them fall away."

And Plato:

*It is impossible to conceive of many without one.

Just as things in a picture, when viewed from a distance, appear to be all in one and the same condition and alike.

But if with your mind's eye you regard the absolute great and these many great things in the same way, will not another great appear beyond, by which all these must appear to be great?


*


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 325474
> 
> 
> So this is a very simplistic example of what I meant by "reading between the lines". Nobody I showed this to (a couple people I know IRL) had any clue wtf this tattoo means while to me it's clear as day that "past is the future with the lights on" = past is only a known future (past was future at one point and it's one future that's crystal clear). While this is an awful tattoo IMO it represents in a very simple way what I meant.


For me it read as history will repeat itself in a near future


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 325474
> 
> 
> So this is a very simplistic example of what I meant by "reading between the lines". Nobody I showed this to (a couple people I know IRL) had any clue wtf this tattoo means while to me it's clear as day that "past is the future with the lights on" = past is only a known future (past was future at one point and it's one future that's crystal clear). While this is an awful tattoo IMO it represents in a very simple way what I meant.


People couldn't get this? It just sounds like a poetic "Hindsight's 20/20" to me. That and acknowledging that we know what the past is, but not the future, yet neither of them are the known present.

Your and @Sygma's interpretations work too. 

Guess interpreting things isn't just for N-types.... =)


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> People couldn't get this? It just sounds like a poetic "Hindsight's 20/20" to me. That and acknowledging that we know what the past is, but not the future, yet neither of them are the known present.
> 
> Your and @Sygma's interpretations work too.
> 
> Guess interpreting things isn't just for N-types.... =)


Yeah ! or like, it can also mean that the lights of your past mistakes define the kind of future you can avoid, when you think about it


----------

